# Anyone fish Dumont lake in Allegan???



## XArmy (Jul 26, 2005)

Just wondering if the fishing is good there and what kind of fish are in there... I hear pike, bass perch etc... Even a muskie or 2... Any input???

Thanks!!!


----------



## XArmy (Jul 26, 2005)

guess not.... lol


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Several years ago I fished it with some co-workers at night with shiner minows. Caught an 8l b dog fish and a 10 lb catfish in the same night!


----------



## pusheeman (Aug 29, 2004)

Lived On Dumont as a kid for a few years back in the 60's. We saw a lot of largemouth bass, caught lots of bluegill and sunnies, my step dad fished for Muskie and pike also. Lake had a ton of dogfish in it too. We used to spear them in the far south coves. Have you checked stocking reports?


----------



## XArmy (Jul 26, 2005)

Yea, I've looked into the stocking stuff... I finally went and fished it this weekend... that was a bust... Nothin... I need to leard where the fish like to hang out... shoreline is very shallow and sandy... Very little lillies and such... We had no idea where to start... If I go back, I gotta talk to someone who knows the lake... Anyone, anyone??? lol


----------

